# Light/heavy Comparison



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I did some testing today to compare my light dipped tubing with some heavier dipped tubing that I will sell in the near future. Here are my conclusions. I measured all set up lengths from where the tubing hit the fork to the center of my standard pouch stretched just enough to get the measurement (see picture). The difference in draw length was the two different slingshots that I had the tubing mounted on for fast change. That was also the reason for the different set up lengths. This was a test for my info and not meant to show maximum FPS to make the tubing look good. It will shoot quite a bit faster, but not when I am shooting it. The new heavier tube looks like it will be a winner both single like I tested it and double for arrows and heavier shot. -- Tex 

Light single - 7 inch set up - 35 1/2 inch draw - 1/4 steel balls - 211 FPS
Light double - 8 3/4 set up - 35 1/2 inch draw - 3/8 steel balls - 198 FPS
Light double - 7 inch set up - 35 1/2 inch draw - 3/8 steel balls - 215 FPS
Light double - 7 inch set up - 35 1/2 inch draw - 1/2 inch steel balls - 182 FPS

Heavy single - 10 1/4 set up - 38 inch draw - 3/8 steel balls - 210 FPS
Heavy single - 8 3/4 set up - 38 inch draw - 3/8 steel balls - 228 FPS
Heavy single - 8 3/4 set up - 38 inch draw - 1/2 steel balls - 197 FPS


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

Let me know when those become available.... I love your lite tubes..
Kip


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Tex-

I like the way you analyze and explain things for us. Very much appreciated. BTW love your tubes and bands


----------

